# Open Letter to Chris501



## Reel ADDICTED (Sep 21, 2018)

I just read a post from Chris 501 about a boat that he tangled with SW of Destin. I am a yellow hull Mako 234 out Pensacola, specifically the Naval Air Station Marina, and my boat's name is REEL ADDICTED. I have NOT been in the water since the last day of snapper season due to a a bad oiler that was repaired by Bass Pro 6 days ago. By your own statement there are several boats in the Destin area with similar names. By making the comments you have, anyone who reads your post is highly likely to believe that I, or others, with names similar, are the boat you described. If you cannot be more specific, color , hull number, etc you should be cautious about your comments as you have now made those folks, and possibly me, a target of some good Samaritan who may wanna pull along side and vent their anger at the Captain. So with all due respect to whoever you are, or may think you are, please remember what some replied to you. YOU are responsible for YOUR boat and no one else's and it's your responsibility to watch out for others...not post something here that might put others in a bad situation. Semper Fi


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No one gives a shit.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Did anyone here really feel like taking vengeance for Chris501? Nope. Don't exaggerate things, Susan.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Reel ADDICTED said:


> I just read a post from Chris 501 about a boat that he tangled with SW of Destin. I am a yellow hull Mako 234 out Pensacola, specifically the Naval Air Station Marina, and my boat's name is REEL ADDICTED. I have NOT been in the water since the last day of snapper season due to a a bad oiler that was repaired by Bass Pro 6 days ago. By your own statement there are several boats in the Destin area with similar names. By making the comments you have, anyone who reads your post is highly likely to believe that I, or others, with names similar, are the boat you described. If you cannot be more specific, color , hull number, etc you should be cautious about your comments as you have now made those folks, and possibly me, a target of some good Samaritan who may wanna pull along side and vent their anger at the Captain. So with all due respect to whoever you are, or may think you are, please remember what some replied to you. YOU are responsible for YOUR boat and no one else's and it's your responsibility to watch out for others...not post something here that might put others in a bad situation. Semper Fi












Are you talking about one of these boats?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 1028042
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about one of these boats?


And someone clogged your oiler??


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

and we are off to the races!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder if mudpacker was involvd in this....


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Reel ADDICTED said:


> anyone who reads your post is highly likely to believe that I, or others, with names similar, are the boat you described.


Nah. I think maybe a person or two might wonder, but the overwhelming majority of folks here are adults and have enough sense to know it's not that uncommon a name and not make that assumption, and the overwhelming majority just wouldn't actually care anyway. He blew it out of proportion, as perhaps are you. Let it go. :thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Meanwhile out front of Joey’s house


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Another reason knot to use reel in my boat name


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh I can't wait till Saturday to hit the highway on the water.... maybe I'll have a story and gripe afterwards!!! I'll have pics though!!!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Not like the one from Joeys yard I hope.....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Reel ADDICTED said:


> I just read a post from Chris 501 about a boat that he tangled with SW of Destin. I am a yellow hull Mako 234 out Pensacola, specifically the Naval Air Station Marina, and my boat's name is REEL ADDICTED. I have NOT been in the water since the last day of snapper season due to a a bad oiler that was repaired by Bass Pro 6 days ago. By your own statement there are several boats in the Destin area with similar names. By making the comments you have, anyone who reads your post is highly likely to believe that I, or others, with names similar, are the boat you described. If you cannot be more specific, color , hull number, etc you should be cautious about your comments as you have now made those folks, and possibly me, a target of some good Samaritan who may wanna pull along side and vent their anger at the Captain. So with all due respect to whoever you are, or may think you are, please remember what some replied to you. YOU are responsible for YOUR boat and no one else's and it's your responsibility to watch out for others...not post something here that might put others in a bad situation. Semper Fi


Post number 1.... Welcome to the PFF..... lol :notworthy: gonna find out how thick your hide is pretty quick here I suspect...


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

You reckon?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Hold on guys. I gotta run and get more popcorn. And beer.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

14 responses so far. Must be good weather this weekend and everybody is busy prepping...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Reely lame thread, for reel


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Post number 1.... Welcome to the PFF..... lol :notworthy: gonna find out how thick your hide is pretty quick here I suspect...



Nahhhhh it'll be one of them, I registered just to say my peace and I'M GONE!!!!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Reel ADDICTED said:


> I just read a post from Chris 501...
> 
> ...not post something here that might put others in a bad situation.
> 
> Semper Fi


Semper Fidelis /sem-pər-fə-ˈdā-ləs/ noun: a protective shield erected to make oneself immune to criticism.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Reely dood?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Reel ADDICTED said:


> By making the comments you have, anyone who reads your post is highly likely to believe that I, or others, with names similar, are the boat you described.


Are you from California?

#YouToo


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

He is gone!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, what a welcoming crowd we have here for new members trying to express valid-ish concerns.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I wonder how the OP was alerted to this subject?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I question the validity of the complaint. How many people here would pull up to a boat and chastise them because of something they read on here? I'm betting zero. They might point and say, "Hey look! There's that asshole from the thread on the PFF." That's it.


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

I knew there was a salmon charter on Lake Michigan/ Milwaukee harbor named 'Reel Addiction'. I was gonna look for a picture so I googled...


Apparently every port in the Great Lakes has one charter boat named 'Reel Addiction'. I'm guessing charter boat captains on all three saltwater coasts are equally imaginative in naming their vessels.


It's probably up there in popularity with the "Master Baiter".


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> He is gone!


And we didn't even have a chance to warn him about the mass floating off !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> He is gone!



did he/she get banned? I think he/she had a valid point to make.... I mean.... valid..... point.... but.... well.... yeah, valid, because there's only one boat called "reel adicktive," or something like that... lol I bet it was the same person that tried to call out the boat in the first place in the other thread, and yep, we all took the bait... lol good one...


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn, now there are 2 boats named reel addicted that I have to avoid. Anybody else with that name? Making my spreadsheet now.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

It seems this thread has become reely addictive to some members.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I question the validity of the complaint. How many people here would pull up to a boat and chastise them because of something they read on here? I'm betting zero. They might point and say, "Hey look! There's that asshole from the thread on the PFF." That's it.




I get called that all the time


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

WiscoArborist said:


> Apparently every port in the Great Lakes has one charter boat named 'Reel Addiction'. I'm guessing charter boat captains on all three saltwater coasts are equally imaginative in naming their vessels.
> 
> 
> It's probably up there in popularity with the "Master Baiter".


I think this was pretty imaginative. Tryin' Hard's wife had a little bit of hesitation with this one, but it turned out great!


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

That's hilarious^^

My daughter asked if we were gonna name my 1989 16' jon boat that I have previously written about here. I told her that we were gonna call it the S.S. Shitbird. It made her laugh her head off and damned if the name hasn't stuck.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

If I ever get another one, I'm going to steal from Huey Newton..MyOtt .


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

nathar said:


> I think this was pretty imaginative. Tryin' Hard's wife had a little bit of hesitation with this one, but it turned out great!




I still dont know how that got passed her.... several less controversial have gone back out the door empty handed!! Lol. Must been meant to be


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I still dont know how that got passed her.... several less controversial have gone back out the door empty handed!! Lol. Must been meant to be


It's a completely appropriate name. 

Since that time, had a flat three miles from home and couldn't get the tire off (seized nuts and stripped bolts), then the axle broke five miles from home, and I had to drag it off the road and that damaged the hull some (but Triumphs are pretty easy to fix...LDPE hull). After replacing the axle et. al., discovered cross-members on the verge of collapsing too. Then it took me months to figure out how to lift my boat up safely to get the weight off the trailer, then get around to actually doing it. There was bit of a fiasco at getting the custom cross-members fabricated which took a couple of months. 

Then there was the t-top that I had to modify and have re-welded. Waited for months for a local t-top shop to "fit me in" and uphold their end of our trade (goods for service). Finally gave up and found a young welder who came to my house and welded on the new feet for $75.

All in all, I was out of the water for over a year!

Yep, my salty bawls.


----------

